# Anyone use this tank? Opinions?



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I bought a tank for my betta boy at Walmart. I've been searching online for it EVERYWHERE and I can't find it. Not even on the Tetra main site!

I got it from Walmart. Its a 3 gallon aquarium kit made by Tetra. It came w/ a waterfall type filter, a little fake plant, a small stand, a light and an instruction manual. I was drawn to it because it was a kit, and I liked the light and the fact that it was plastic and not glass. Here is a picture of the box I took with my cell phone...










I like it, although I think I will cover the filter w/ a cover or something because its creating too much of a flow in the tank and I can see him struggling to stay still.

(I have added a heater, gravel, a thermometer, and 2 more fake plants. Soon I will add a cave, but for now he seems content w/ hiding and sleeping in the long plant leaves!) Should I add more?

Please give me your opinions on this tank. Does anyone else use it? Has anyone else used it in the past? Did you like it? What did your set up look like?

Thanks and sorry for all the questions! I just want to give my little boy the best home I can. :]


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

I've never seen that one. I've seen one similar that is, I believe, half that size though. Seems nice, but I had a filter like that and my betta's fins got torn in it, so just be wary. Does it have the water intake on the bottom? If so, you can cover it with panty hose so he won't have the opportuinity to get stuck. But then again, my betta was constantly swimming under there, so that was part of the problem. Anyways, I'm sure it's a nice tank, you should post some pics


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Heres my tank set up right now. :] I brought an extra light in so that i could get a decent picture... its not that bright all the time! The filter has been turned off.










hehe you can see my boy swimming around, he seems to be enjoying himself so far!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tank!!


----------



## Red Betta (May 14, 2009)

Ya i've seen it, seems like a good tank, looks like you have done everything to make it betta-suitable, good job.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I actually like that. It's very modern looking compared to a lot of tanks. However, if I had something like that in my house - I'd have a dead fish. Because my cats have picked up a new hobby since I got Flair... lol.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad I've made it betta-suitable haha. He likes it and thats all that matters! :] And I'm glad that someone else has seen this tank... I was beginning that I was the only one with it. haha

and about the cats... I'm guessing that you can't see the top hahaha. The tank has a pretty tightly fitting top that cats (I'm gussing) couldn't get off or get into. And w/ all the water its pretty heavy, about 25 lbs I'd guess so I doubt a cat could knock it over. I have a pretty curious cat (although shes getting up there in age) who hasn't been able to get to him yet. But then again, shes usually occupied by the dog, rat, or chinchilla.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Ah yes I couldn't see the lid lol. I have the Eclipse corner 5 and my one cat especially is obsessed with the tank. Is the lid clear?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The lid IS rather hard to see.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes the lid is clear. It lays pretty much flush with the top of the tank. I can definitely see how you didn't notice it at first!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> The lid IS rather hard to see.


Glad to know I'm not blind  (even though sometimes I think I am haha)

I thought it was lidless to be quite honest. Even by looking at the box picture lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I thought it had no lid either. lol Stuff is hard for me to see though because my vision isn't 20 20.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Lol well it does, don't worry! :]


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Love the setup, looks very nice  Yeah, I also thought it was lidless, lol.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

The tank looks great! I might have to pick one up as a med tank.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks :] If i remember correctly it was around 21 dollars for the whole kit. The only thing it doesn't include is the gravel or a heater. It comes with one small plant, a filter, a light, a small stand thing, but thats it. And of course it doesn't have a fishie in it either, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

When i had Nemo, he was in a .5 gallon bowl on my shelf, and my cat knocked him over and killed him!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I have seen this tank before but the owner who had it said the fish can jump out of the water. How much is it?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I like it! It looks very sleek and beautiful  

In fact, I'd love to get one myself  Do you know if it comes in slightly larger sizes...like a 5 gallon? Oh, and another question, how loud is the filter when you turn it on? My tanks are all in my bedroom so this is a big concern for me.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

It was a starter tank, so I'm pretty sure it only comes in the 3 gallon. And the filter is actually too strong for bettas, its a Tetra Whisper (i think?) so it's pretty quiet, but you can still hear it. I could still easily sleep with it right next to my head though ahaha (my fishies are RIGHT next to my bed).

It was just around 25 dollars from walmart for the whole kit if I remember correctly. (tank w/ top and mini stand thing, fake plant, filter, light)

And there is no way for the fish to jump out of it unless you forget to put the lid on. :]


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I have the same tank from Walmart- it was $21 in clearance. I keep it as a hospital tank (or so I tell myself until I find the perfect betta girl to go in there).
The filter is too strong for a male with long fins but a girl would be OK in there IMO. If you want to slow down the flow you could get some filter foam (it's like $2 at Petsmart) and add it inside the filter. That usually works and slows down the flow somewhat. Or you could try the method using a piece of plastic bottle in front of the filter- that diverts the flow to the back of the tank. I think Kim and Neenjar posted about that.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

It looks like an okay tank


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, I really like your set-up!
I haven't had that tank before....but now I'm really interested in getting one!


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

But you don't HAVE to use the filter if it's too strong for the fish- you could just do regular water changes.


----------

